# What size Mud Lites on your Brute?



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm looking to put 27 or 26" Mud Lites on my 05 Brute Force 750i, on stock wheels, 10" wide in front, and 12" wide in the back. I was wondering who else is running Mud Lites around those sizes, and if you have any issues with rubbing. Also, lets see some pics!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you will be fine, im running 28" 10's front and 12's rear no problem


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have 28s with a 2 in lift and my buddy has 28s with no lift and no rubbing or anything.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i had 30 on mine with 2 in lift


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is a pic of my old Brute when it had a 2" Xtreme and 30" Mudlites.










And here is one with the 6" lift and 30" Mudlites there for sure wasn't any rubbing!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

dang. 4 inches make a big difference.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

guarino113 said:


> dang. 4 inches make a big difference.


:haha: that's what she said!


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Well I guess that answers my question....any pics of 27s on a Brute? 

Heres a pic of my old Prairie with 27s.(On the left) The other quad is my buddys Grizz 07 with 30" lites.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have 27's on mine. If you run stock rims you will have to run 10's all around because of the fuel tank gets in the way.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

27's on mine.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

bruiser quad said:


> :haha: that's what she said!


i knew that was coming after i posted. lol


----------



## Bruteality (Nov 17, 2009)

i have one with 27" XTR and one with 30" and a 2"lift and Springs


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Mudforce and Twisted10, are those 10's in the back?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Yup 10's all around and so far I am very happy with it. I had them on stock rims before I bought rims. Now with the new rims I can rotate all the tires too. I will try to get some rear pictures today so you can see it better.


----------



## Twisted10 (Jan 9, 2009)

10's front. 12's back.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

So can a 27/12/12 fit on the rear of an 08 750 with stock rims?


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

You will not fit the 12" mudlite with stock rims. I had 12" Gators in the back but they are more like a 10. Here is a picture of the 10's in the rear, and front.


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Good pics, thanks! I think I might look into 9's for the front though. The 27x10's on my prairie always seemed a bit wide for me...


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I got some 27x10-12s on the way for the rear, and I will hopefully find a set of 27x9's under the tree next week. There's a good chance I will try to put them on x-mas day, and I'll have pics up as soon as I do! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## 70Chevelle (Nov 11, 2009)

So I got 27x10's for the rear, and 27x9's for the front. I spent 2 hours putting them on Christmas morning, and I haven't rode very far yet but I love em so far! Thanks again guys!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

looks good man


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

27-12-12's will fit on the stock rims... but no larger... there is like 1/2" from rubbing the gas tank... i have 28" 10-12's on my stock rims with no prob...


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> 27-12-12's will fit on the stock rims... but no larger... there is like 1/2" from rubbing the gas tank... i have 28" 10-12's on my stock rims with no prob...


So I've come to the conclusion that running a 27-12-12 on stock rims will come down to which tire I choose... I do, say about 80% trails. Wondering If i'd be better with a 26-12-12:thinking:. can always get spacers if needed...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd say go with 27" Zillas... they perform very well


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a pic of a brute with 27 or 28X12X12 on the rear with stock rims?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I know you asked for 12" wides... but I don't have a pic of that... here are my 28x10 backs on the stock rims...


----------



## uppidycon (Jan 7, 2010)

i don't have a pic, but i have 28x12x12 on mine.. it's a 650 sra.. i'd say an inch or better from the gas tank to the tire..


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Mudforce said:


> I have 27's on mine. If you run stock rims you will have to run 10's all around because of the fuel tank gets in the way.


i had 27/12/12 on the back and had a little rubbing but nothing to major, and besides i just removed the shrowd piece around the gas tank, it just collects mud and then no more rubbing!


----------

